# Onr



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Just ordered my first bottle of ONR to try, looking forward to it as the cars filthy and i have a hole in the sill preventing me from using a power washer


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You will find it strange to begin with but you will be surprised at how good it is:thumb:I always pre soak the car with ONR which is around 20ml in a liter of water and spray the panels with that.It helps to soften the dirt.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

as what Ross said, pre soak with ONR first. I would use 2 buckets if your car is filthy, make sure you only do small parts of the dirty bits as well...

i would use a tile sponge instead of a mitt as well...


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

just recieved mine this morning and looking forward to trying at the w/end hope it lives upto the hype:detailer:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its MUCH better than using shampoo imo, but everyone is different


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm giving it another go this weekend. Stuey is filthy and needs a bath and it's gonna be cold. 

I used a grouting sponge last time, it's got a "polishing" side which I have to remember NOT to use and just use the rinse bucket more often. I hope to get the hang of it soon as it would be a real time saver.

One thing I have noticed though, I can't clean with the wheels without a pressure washer, or at least a hose. So ONR is only part of the solution for me, what do people suggest here?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I'm giving it another go this weekend. Stuey is filthy and needs a bath and it's gonna be cold.
> 
> I used a grouting sponge last time, it's got a "polishing" side which I have to remember NOT to use and just use the rinse bucket more often. I hope to get the hang of it soon as it would be a real time saver.
> 
> One thing I have noticed though, I can't clean with the wheels without a pressure washer, or at least a hose. So ONR is only part of the solution for me, what do people suggest here?


When I get some ONR I'm just going to rinse the wheels using a watering can.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Might be the only way. My wheels are filthy  only washed sunday


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

I’ve used mine a couple of times now and agree with all the comments that it takes a bit of getting used to but the results are impressive and even at a beginners pace it’s a lot faster than a normal wash with the hose etc 

For the wheels I did end up using a bucket of normal shampoo and also a watering can to rinse but I probably had enough onr in my wash bucket to do the wheels had they been a bit cleaner 

Will be trying again this weekend ( weather permitting ) as I think I’ll use this for most washes now 

One thing I need to figure out is what to use to move all the equipment around the car as you wash, dry, qd etc all at once you need to take the bucket and sponge around with you but also your drying towels and MF’s and also any qd sprays and your onr pre spray if you are using it 

I ended up using the lid of an old cardboard box to keep the towels and mf’s off the ground and the car but its not the best thing when you have water around


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Might be the only way. My wheels are filthy  only washed sunday


Give them a good clean and clay and then get some protection on them like a durable wax or sealant and you will be able to wash them with ONR or any other shampoo.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They are! Currently wearing 2 layers of migliore wheel seal (the best I've used by far) and it's not that it sticks to them, it comes off with a quick pressure wash, but that defeats the idea behind a rinseless was  

And they're only filthy cos he's done 200-300 miles of wet muddy roads


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find ONR copes with brake dust well,you could try pre soaking your alloys with ONR.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Will do. Got a pressure sprayer full of ONR at wash strength alreadyanyway. My alloys are 9 spoke though and I can't get my hands between the spokes and I hate seeing the backs dirty which is why a brush and pressure washer are useful lol. Will give it another try anyway


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i can see why you have problems with your wheels!! few ways around it though... 

i havent been protecting my daily wheels, and use SP citrus cleaner 50:1 and a megs brush, then a watering can to finish them off. They come up well and have more spokes than yours :thumb:

ONR cleans wheels really good if you dont have spoke wheels to, just pre soak them and you can clean them with the sponge at the end...


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I find ONR copes with brake dust well,you could try pre soaking your alloys with ONR.


+1. ONR worked wonders on my alloys.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Will experiment this weekend then :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i used ONR on dirt under the bonnet which must of been there years, it shifted it really well, it has amazing cleaning power!!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I love ONR and have not washed the cars since November last year (far too cold!!) and will be doing them soon. It's cleaning abilities still amaze me, it's better than alot of other shampoos 

For the wheels I use a couple of brushes for the difficult areas and a MF mitt for the spokes. Sometimes I'll use ONR, normal shampoo or bilberry, followed by a rinse with a handheld sprayer. I've never thought that a contactless wash will get wheels spotless though, I always need to help it along. They're wearing CG wheel sealant as well.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i still bang out the pressure washer if i have time as well, just for the wheels though. I will still use ONR to wash the car, i really only foam it when im going to be claying and polishing for some reason, but i still use ONR after the foaming...

i am an ONR whore :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol thought I read that somewhere  

I will be trying it again with a zymol sponge next time, see how I get on then


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Regarding my wheels they are filthy again due to cold weather the cars not been washed for months so i ordered some bilberry too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

arrived today cant wait to try it, great service Alex @ elite :thumb:


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

ONR is my car's best friend !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't even get time for ONR this weekend! Got a zymol sponge to try and a no metal mf wheel brush coming to sort the wheels out using onr properly.  So by the time I get to sort stuey out, he'll be horribly dirty  Good test though


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

anyone trying ONR this weekend then, be good to see how you lot get on!!

i have washed my car 3 times in 2 days using ONR :lol: Washed it friday afternoon as my mate is taking a look what needs to be sprayed. So it snowed over night so i rinsed the snow off, then washed it again in 10 mins, then after doing 100 odd miles yesterday it was filthy, so washed it again last night :lol:

it has been taking me 20-30 mins. I have been soaking the car, then flying round with sponge and bucket, then drying the whole car, its so easy safe and quick...

It snowed last night and im doing another 50 miles today, so could end up washing it again :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol, thatll be a bottle gone already then.
Cant pluck up the courage to get out there even though we havent had snow


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Lol, thatll be a bottle gone already then.
> Cant pluck up the courage to get out there even though we havent had snow


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Lol, thatll be a bottle gone already then.
> Cant pluck up the courage to get out there even though we havent had snow


still got a couple of bottles though :lol: talking of bottle, get out there and give it a go :lol:

not cleaning it again, the car is filthy already and only done 50 miles!!!!! im off wednesday so the ONR will be out again :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

well had a quick blast today and got 3/4 of one side done lol, all in all a lot less hassle to set up and get going and results seemed good, wether or not i did it right i dont know, the cloth got filthy and the car got cleaner so i guess thats the desired affect


----------

